
Telecommunications Breakdown: How Russian Telco Infrastructure Was Exposed - MikusR
https://www.upguard.com/breaches/mts-nokia-telecom-inventory-data-exposure#/security-lapse-russia/
======
wildylion
That's a dupe. The other one posted by me is at
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=21005707](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=21005707)

